# metal vs shingle?



## d15eliz (Jan 30, 2013)

What are thoughts on metal vs shingle roofs? Price comparison? Ease of the do it yourself? Or is there a sure way to repair the present metal roof that leaks in several spots? Need a dry  home before putting a new ceiling in!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 30, 2013)

From
http://suite101.com/article/shingle-roofs-vs-metal-roofs-a32169

"
The lifetime of the composition shingle is 15 to 30 years . . .susceptible to algae growth. . .an anti-algae coating are more expensive. . .Cooling can be further enhanced with radiant barrier paint on the underside of the roof sheathing.

. . .can expect to pay about 30 percent more for a metal roof. . .steel roofs are a good choice for areas that experience high winds. . .metal roofing material only weighs approximately one seventh what a shingle roof does, putting less stress on the house's structure. . . Steel roofs are fire proof which is not only safer but may result in a lower insurance premium. . .Most metal roof manufacturers will give a guarantee of around fifty years but experts believe this is a conservative estimate. . .Some look like conventional shingles and others look like cedar shake shingles.
"
So comp shingles do better in cooler temps.

$4,000	= comp shingle cost	
		...............cost/year
15	=life in years	$267
30	=life in years	$133

$5200	= metal cost, comp cost + 30%	
		...................max cost/year
50	= min life in years	$104

BUT, half the people move in seven years and almost all have moved by 14 years.

Decisions, decisions. . .


----------



## d15eliz (Jan 31, 2013)

Currently has a metal roof, but several leaks.  Not sure if it is worth patching or replacing.  Do not want to proceed with interior of the home until I know roof is sound and leak proof.  Trying to decide which path to choose and what is easier for the do it yourselfer...


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2013)

If you can find the leaks and post some pictures, some here may be able to offer suggestion.


----------



## d15eliz (Jan 31, 2013)

Suggestions beside the obvious (being there when it rains) to detect leaks?  I know there are five areas, some are the result of nails that were hammered through the metal and not in the truss.  I will follow up with pics.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 31, 2013)

Did you get at least 50 years from your roof?


----------



## d15eliz (Feb 1, 2013)

I've only owned the place a few years but it was built in 1995.


----------



## BridgeMan (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds like the original metal roof was improperly installed.  When done right, they don't leak.  Ever.

Not a good choice for DIY if the pitch is too steep to safely walk or work on.  But if everything else (besides price) is equal, I would always prefer metal to shingles.  I think metal is definitely worth the additional cost, and I've lived in houses with both.


----------



## d15eliz (Feb 8, 2013)

The pitch is not that steep and I've shingled roofs in the past so I'm not a complete novice, but I've never done a metal roof.  I would love to repair what is there for $ reasons, but I have priced out materials for a metal roof and if need be I will do so.  I definitely want to make sure before I move to the interior that the roof is leak proof!  I do know that some of the leaks are due to nails that were driven into the metal and didn't make contact with the roof boards, the others I am assuming are at seams, but I have not climbed up yet and given it a real look over.  There are 5 areas that leak.  I have another question.  Have you ever heard of using metal roofing to complete the interior ceiling?  The home is 22 X 40 cathedral open ceiling with a loft at one end.  I do not want to drywall and wood for the entire ceiling would be too expensive.  If I would do this how would you insulate between an outer metal roof and an interior ceiling?


----------



## d15eliz (Feb 8, 2013)

Since these pictures I have replace the rotted eaves and removed the chimney.  Yes, the place is rough, but the land is beautiful and when I close my eyes I can see the potential... LOL


----------



## nealtw (Feb 8, 2013)

You already have some insulation under the metal so you would do the one on the right in the picture.


----------

